# Fun With Extension Tubes (5 pics)



## TATTRAT (Nov 13, 2012)

Have had some fun at home with some inexpensive extension tubes that I picked up. while they can be a bit of a pain in the ass to deal with, I have finally gotten a little comfortable with them, and what they do. I need to find some creatures, everything so far has been static, nothing living, and that is what I would REALLY like to try out.

Here are a few, c+c is, of course, always welcome:


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2012)

Excellent work! So clean, so simple, so strong! You've got the knack!


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 14, 2012)

You are certainly better than me with extension tubes.  I have a REAL hard time getting them to focus right.  Great shots!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2012)

Love the first one!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 15, 2013)

Instead of creating a new thread, figured I would just bump this. Any C+C is welcome

Bored at home, recovering from surgery, dicking around with a work watch

The watch:







The Guts

#1






#2






#3






#4






#5


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 15, 2013)

jfrabat said:


> You are certainly better than me with extension tubes.  I have a REAL hard time getting them to focus right.  Great shots!




I have noticed that shooting in A priority mode REALLY helps. Also, a ringflash has really changed things up a bit.


----------



## Tiller (Mar 18, 2013)

These are all great. Good job!


----------



## leeroix (Mar 18, 2013)

how many tubes and which ones did you join together?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2013)

#2 is gold man...awesome


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2013)

leeroix said:


> how many tubes and which ones did you join together?




Stacked together are a 20mm, 12mm and 36mm, with a Quantaray 28-90 3.5 w/macro


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiller said:


> These are all great. Good job!





pixmedic said:


> #2 is gold man...awesome




Thanks, thanks a bunch!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 1, 2013)

After a little while of letting these rest, I came back to em and gave 'em a go a second time. Being home bound SUCKS 8 different types of ass, but, at least it's gotten me to knock the dust off some things and give it a go. It's pretty amazing what you can find around the house that ends up being neat to shoot.

As always, C+C is always welcome, and encouraged.


1





2





3





4






5





6


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 9, 2013)

This is with the 50mm 1.8 on all three tubes. Hadn't messed around with many other lenses than my 28-90, but I really like the way the 50 works out, though the dof isn't where I would like it to be, yet.

I want my $2


1





2





3


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 9, 2013)

as always, any feedback is appreciated, especially tips (even the "how not to" tips). I can't wait to gtfo of this house and shoot some real stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> ..........but I really like the way the 50 works out, though the dof isn't where I would like it to be, yet...........




Time to start doing focus stacks.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> TATTRAT said:
> 
> 
> > ..........but I really like the way the 50 works out, though the dof isn't where I would like it to be, yet...........
> ...



Been reading up on it. . I am not a Luddite by any means, but am intimidated by the programs. . . .any tips you can share?

I KNOW I will need to learn it, especially as I get into living things. The focus rail, 28-90 macro and shooting in A priority has been a big help, but I know stacking is inevitable.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> ........ but am intimidated by the programs. . . .any tips you can share?.............



Software is the easy part.  It's getting the raw images that tests one's patience.

Especially when you're working with razor-thin DOF.  It's incredibly easy to 'miss' a slice and end up with a blurry spot in the final image.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> TATTRAT said:
> 
> 
> > ........ but am intimidated by the programs. . . .any tips you can share?.............
> ...




A lot of the software I have looked at requires inputs of x and y axis, pixel count, 88 gigawatts of energy to get the flux capacitor going, hell, I dunno, just stuff that seems over my head. . . I'm no dummy, but I would like to just put in the frames, hit enter, and have it done. You're 110% right about getting the dof right, even WITH a focus rail, it has taken a lot of tweaking to get things "just so" for the few crumby shots I've shared.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> A lot of the software I have looked at requires inputs of x and y axis, pixel count, 88 gigawatts of energy to get the flux capacitor going, hell, I dunno, just stuff that seems over my head. . . .......



Mine just asks for the images.  I then click on "Do Stack".


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> TATTRAT said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of the software I have looked at requires inputs of x and y axis, pixel count, 88 gigawatts of energy to get the flux capacitor going, hell, I dunno, just stuff that seems over my head. . . .......
> ...



What are you using? That sounds more my speed! lol


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Mine just asks for the images.  I then click on "Do Stack".
> ...



CombineZM.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> TATTRAT said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...




WERD! Thanks! Imma look into it!


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 11, 2013)

Great work !


----------

